# Finn



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Finn is my new Delta betta boy  He has a 5 gallon hex all to himself ... His things are still on the way, I cant wait to share when his tank is done but for now ... Meet Finn


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

wow! Pretty boy!!!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

A very pretty boy, can't wait to see more pics =D


----------



## Brey0255 (Jan 25, 2013)

Beautiful! I love his name.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you  I usually go more exotic ( or Japanese lol) but I just liked Finn the fish lol ... 

I cant wait to get his tank all planted ... He actually HATES pictures so I will post them as I get some.


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow, I absolutely love him!! The first photo is fantastic. Lucky betta!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you  I got him wanting to spoil him rotten ... Its just taking FOREVER for his things to get here. I ordered a small sinking log some driftwood and LOADS of plants for him. I know it doesn't sound like much but I am hoping it will make him a happy boy


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Elliriyanna said:


> Thank you  I got him wanting to spoil him rotten ... Its just taking FOREVER for his things to get here. I ordered a small sinking log some driftwood and LOADS of plants for him. I know it doesn't sound like much but I am hoping it will make him a happy boy


It's so rewarding to see your betta fish looking happy! (He already does, though!) Aww I'm sure he'll love those! My bettas LOVE to hang out in their floating logs. One of mine has a Hawaiian themed tank and he also likes going into his volcano decoration to explore haha


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I was advised against the floating logs by a friend  guess I will have to order one for him along with some floating plants when I have the money. 

I kind of want another Betta but I only ordered another 5 gallon so an ADF tank it will be


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Elliriyanna said:


> I was advised against the floating logs by a friend  guess I will have to order one for him along with some floating plants when I have the money.
> 
> I kind of want another Betta but I only ordered another 5 gallon so an ADF tank it will be


I know a lot of people don't like them because the paint on the logs tends to chip off.. However, when I wash them I only rinse them off rather than scrubbing them with a toothbrush like I do with some of the other decor. So they've been working for me. They are a great hangout since bettas tend to spend most of their time near the surface. There is also a feeding hole that I use to drop food through (this way it doesn't sink to the very bottom of the tank to get wasted; they will eat it off the bottom of the log) and my fish know where to go when it's time to feed them! I would recommend it (the only fault is the paint issue). Not a necessity but it is fun to spoil them 

ADFs and bettas have been known to live together.. However, I tried housing one with my plakat betta in a 5 gallon and had to return him because my betta was too aggressive and territorial to share a home with the frog. I think if you introduce the two to the tank at the same time, or get a small/more calm betta then they will be able to live together but it depends.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Is there any way to test my Betta? like I said I have never seen him flare other than when he got mad at my camera 

I was going to buy a floating log but instead I bought a sinking one ... He does like to hang at the bottom of the tank and I figured when the plants grow he can always hang out on them. 

I am thinking a species only ADF tank because I know I would be very hurt if he killed my ADF ... However I may try some ghost shrimp with him


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Elliriyanna said:


> Is there any way to test my Betta? like I said I have never seen him flare other than when he got mad at my camera
> 
> I was going to buy a floating log but instead I bought a sinking one ... He does like to hang at the bottom of the tank and I figured when the plants grow he can always hang out on them.
> 
> I am thinking a species only ADF tank because I know I would be very hurt if he killed my ADF ... However I may try some ghost shrimp with him


Has he seen his reflection in a mirror yet? How does he act? My guess would be that if he acts very aggressive it's probably a good bet that he won't be very nice to the frog. Also, I think size may be an indicator possibly, too. I have a small-sized full-grown halfmoon who is semi-aggressive, but I really don't think he could do any harm so I am considering maybe trying a frog with him sometime in the future. You don't want to put a big betta in with a little frog.

Oh, great, I think that setup will be good for him 

I don't have any experience with shrimp, so I can't give you any personal experience there, sorry.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Hmm ... he has seen his reflection in the tank and he struts but doesn't flare or attack.... 

I am definitely not putting him in with ADF's I decided against that partly due to stocking ...


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Finn's Log came  Its smaller than described and he seems to prefer hiding behind it ...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Those floating logs seen great because bettas like to hang out around the water's surface! It will be nice to see when the plants come because he looks to be a little weighted down by his tail. 
His color is just amazing though, the first pic he looked to be a dragon but I don't think he is anymore.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I got him a sinking log... My oddball likes the bottom of the tank lol. I know I feel so bad for the boys with the big tails and it doesn't help that this tank is running a 10 gallon filter ... I do plan to switch it out for a hagen mini elite down the road though 

Thank you  I don't know whats up with his face I know that is a typical dragon thing but he certainly isn't he is just a normal delta


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

You can fix the input and output easily with a pantyhose (wrapped around the bottom of your filter) and a sponge (attached to the output with elastic band). Just until it coes time for you to get the smaller filter. 

This 10G filter would be great for those ADF's.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

It is going to be for the ADF tank when I upgrade them to a 10 gallon but in a 5 the poor ADF's wouldn't stand a chance they are such weak swimmers. 

I am planning on putting pantyhose over the intake both for Finn's sake and for his future shrimpy tankmates  

My boyfriend is going to be tired of me when all is said and done lol 2 betta tanks and an ADF tank lol


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Just on the wayside, be careful with ghost shrimp. I bought three and one died overnight-spiking the ammonia which killed the other 2 which put my old betta in a state of shock which killed him a week later. 

Shrimp are sensitive!! Which is why I keep mine separate in their own tank now.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Laki said:


> Just on the wayside, be careful with ghost shrimp. I bought three and one died overnight-spiking the ammonia which killed the other 2 which put my old betta in a state of shock which killed him a week later.
> 
> Shrimp are sensitive!! Which is why I keep mine separate in their own tank now.


Oh wow I never had problems with them in my old tank ... I have red if you are a beginner RCS and Ghosts are best because they are less fragile. 

Thank you for the warning


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I read that too-and ghosts were cheaper so I bought those first. 
These ones I have now are RCS.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I can't ever find RCS in my area


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

They're hard to find in stores here too- I bought mine off a breeder who posted on kijiji (our version of craisglist). Much cheaper to buy them locally too! lol


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

we have Kijiji too ... however its all BYB's  It depresses me


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

How cute!!! He's gorgeous. 

Hes all : Filter!!! LOVE ME!!!!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> How cute!!! He's gorgeous.
> 
> Hes all : Filter!!! LOVE ME!!!!


Thank you  He will be one happy boy when the rest of his things get here  

LOL he is a dork fish


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Elliriyanna said:


> Finn is my new Delta betta boy  He has a 5 gallon hex all to himself ... His things are still on the way, I cant wait to share when his tank is done but for now ... Meet Finn


Oh! He's beautiful! I really like that first picture of him. Gorgeous colors!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh nothing is sadder than the pets section on kijiji but sometimes you find gems. This guy I bought the RCS off just bought some as pets and now breeds and he also breeds cichlids and some gourami's and sells the fry to a lfs.


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

*q*

nice colors where u buy


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I got him at our local Petco ... He was the coolest looking guy ( or girl) there


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I have been adding more to his tank as things get here ... Sorry the pics arent the best 











How he likes to use the log 










Swimmin' 









He likes to flare at the thermometer 









Bad picture but some plants are here now


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Those are only half of his plants ... I can't wait til the rest get here


----------



## Skyrocket Moon (Jan 27, 2013)

wow! Very nice setup for him. Hes gonna be a healthy beta during his years.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

He still has driftwood on the way as well ... 

Thank you  I was hoping to give him the best  I did just find out he needs a better heater though


----------



## Skyrocket Moon (Jan 27, 2013)

With your TLC he is a very happy beta.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice improvements!
The java fern might need to be tied to the driftwood when it arrives though in order to grow. But it will look fantastic when it does. 
He is a cool color!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

They sent me one attacked to a rock  ... it should be fine to grow in gravel


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

LOL they thought ahead for you! xD


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I wasn't expecting it at all they sent me a bunch for just the cost of shipping


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

It will grow as long as the rhizome is left out of the gravel.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

i cant even find the rhizome


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

You might have a juvenile java then- and the seller might have sold you one without the rhizome. In which case, you will have a dandy old time trying to get it grow. Some stores sell them this way for profit- but in your case you definitely want to leave the bottom area of the plant un-buried so it has a chance of growing. 
What kind of light are you using?


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

whats the importance of the rhizome? 

I have a zoomed ultrasun bulb 10 watts 

also my driftwood arrived ... pretty sure its too big to really fit the decor of my tank ... after my cycle figures itself out i may have to do some rearranging


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Saw it in half !! lol

That zoomed is 6500K so it's prefect for growing plants 

The rhizome is the heart of the plant- it's pretty important. You're in luck, however, because they will re-grow a rhizome if it's allowed plenty of light. You will need to take it out of the gravel and place it close enough to the surface as to receive 12-13 hours of direct light a day.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Lol its a lovely piece but it doesn't work with Finns other stuff ... maybe my new 5 gallon?


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

This is temporary but I thought I would update this thread


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Finn's tank clearly needs topped off but what do you think? 










Finns new friend Jake


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I love it!!!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Beautiful setup! Where'd you get the wood? I want to get one for mine, but I'm not sure what's safe.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Its Mopani wood from Amazon.com ... Its just driftwood. I boiled it to leach some tannins out and put it in ... Its a naturally dense wood so I didnt have to weight it


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok thanks!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I love it!! Personally I love the tannins but either way. The tank and Finn look great!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks  He is rotten ... jake needs a diet change but man is Finn a big eater ... 10 pellets every 2 days.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

My girls are all cows. Omg. Loads of pellets amongst the eight of them....drop in algae wafers for the snails and plecos...Nope. They finish eating their pellets and dive for the algae wafers...AND START EATING THEM. I watched a snail boot a girl off it's wafer. It was awesome.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Those 10 pellets, do you bulk feed him 10 every two days?? You might want to feed smaller meals 2-3 times a day instead. It's not healthy to binge eat and the discomfort might be causing him to nip his fins. Frequent small meals are a better plan for feeding.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I feed him daily ... But he only wants to eat every other day its weird ... I am hoping in time that will change. 

He doesn't fin nip anymore ... His fins are still healing from the damage he did when his heater went out.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

If you offer up different foods and feed in smaller amounts, I bet his apetite will increase 

It doesn't take much for any of my boys, or the boys I know from my family, to take to frozen bloodworms. Then 3-4 different types of pellets so mealtime is unpredictable and exciting. In the spring and summer, fruit flies and live cultured mosquito larvae are especially welcome.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I am not allowed to culture mosquito larvae ... *sad* I do have frozen bloodworms so we will see what they like 

What other pellets should I feed? I am feeding Omega One. NLS isn't really an option ... Its hard to find and when you do its like $15 with shipping and I only have Finn


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm not "allowed" to either. However, fruit flies occur naturally in homes. Those and springtails. Bettas love them. Someone posted their betta eating a spider before too!! Freaky. 

Well, anything with a high protein content. Omega One is my staple but I also have Aqueon betta pellets, Attisons (someone from the forum sent them to me) and a tetra brand one called "crumbles" which gets fed about once a month bc it's high in grains and crap but we all love take out every now and then!!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Well I took your advice and he is being fed 4-5 pellets twice a day and he is loving it


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

My Finn  ( jake wasn't willing to come out lol) 

With Flash 









Without the Flash 









Finns Tank ( these pics make it look like crap)


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Soon I will be upgrading the pets in my current 10 gallon into a 20 gallon so guess what  Finn is getting an upgrade


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

He will be simply thrilled! Also, those pics are great!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Well we are also considering a few new tankmates for him  I should be upgrading before the end of the month


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

OMG What a beauty.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I just realized I never properly introduced Jake 




























I am not sure whats on him in these pictures ... I never noticed it before


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Awwww he's such a cutie!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool! What kind of snail is he?? That's just algae on his shell, nbd.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I meant in the last two ... It looks like poo maybe. 

Jake is just a blue mystery snail  I plan to get a couple more of his kind when we upgrade


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Or eggs? Poo drops off as it forms. Well, he's really nice colored!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Apple snail eggs look like this... and I haven't found any in my tank so who knows 









Thank you  I am so excited for the upgrade but petco was out of 20 gallons


----------



## bettas923 (Apr 7, 2013)

Good looking betta


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Finn is getting a sponge filter ... The filter that was going to be his is going out


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice! I would make an effort to pack more plants in there to fill the medium-high space. DeT and other heavy finned bettas love weaving through plants. Silk is a good choice but real is fine if you can sustain them  

He's looking good !


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah that's the plan  I will post pics as I go


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

:0 It will look fabulous. I only wish I had the space now for 10g's.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Well our plan is about 2 bunches of taller plants ( Not much but with the plant bulb and ferts it should be fine) 2 more snails and 5 tetras


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I just ordered 2 snails and he has a nice sponge filter now we are seeding  and I plan to get 2 bunches of plants and a dozen ghost shrimp  So all the swimming room is pretty much his


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

New Snail ( sorry I can't get decent pictures of the two new guys

The Water looks yellow from tannins 










The new snails


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Fiona 

















Jake with Fiona 









Cake


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey they're all real big!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks like it right? Actually the chestnut is half an inch and the magenta is only about pea size.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Finns half of the tank ( once his divider holders come it will look better)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

How does he find it? Are either of them pushing the divider?


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

He doesn't seem to mind it one bit  He is still a happy boy. No pushing the divider but I ordered divider holders just to be safe


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful I love his colours!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you  I actually added a new Betta to the family as well


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

What do you think? I am thinking of giving my girl her own tank fairly soon so Finn will have this whole tank to himself again.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Finn has the whole tank back thanks to Fiona escaping into his side repeatedly


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Downgrade but a very happy Finn


----------

